# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Շինարարի, My World My Space-ի և ուզուզի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Շինարարը սկսում է, My World My Space-ը շարունակում է, ուզուզն ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

My World My Space (19.02.2010), Շինարար (19.02.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Անուշին ամբողջ քաղաքն էր ճանաչում: Ճիշտ է` նա առանձնանում էր իր հազվագյուտ փարթամ կրծքով, ինչպես նաև նրանով, որ քառասունհինգ տարեկանում դեռևս ամուսնացած չէր և սիրում էր առիթ-անառիթ շեշտել, որ ինքն օրիորդ է, բայց նշանավորություն նրան բերել էր շատ ավելի սովորական, աննշան մի հանգամանք. Անուշն աշխատում էր որպես մոմ վաճառող քաղաքի միակ եկեղեցում: Անխոս, փարթամ կուրծքը նպաստում էր, որ նա հեշտ տպավորվի մարդկանց հիշողության մեջ, հարսանիքներից մեկի ժամանակ էլ արդեն վերջին շունչը փչող մոմերը հանգցնելու ժամանակ իր այդ բարեմասնության ցցունության պատճառով դրա` այրվող մոմից բռնկվելն էլ ավելի խորը մխրճեց Անուշին այդ նույն հիշողություններում, իսկ հարսանիքը նկարող օպերատորի ջանքերը հանգցնելու Անուշի կուսական կրծքերում բռնկված հրդեհը Անուշին պարզապես անմահացրեցին, մյուս կողմից էլ, նրա չամուսնացած լինելն էր, չնայած տեր-Գարեգինը վաղուց արդեն թոռնատեր էր, մշտական խոսակցությունների առիթ դարձնում նրան, չնայած ինքս հակված եմ մտածելու, որ նրա և տեր-Գարեգինի հարաբերությունները դուրս չէին գալիս քույր ու եղբոր մտերմության սահմաններից, և եթե ինչ-որ պլատոնական զգացմունք էլ կար նրանց միջև, ապա միայն Անուշի կողմից, այն էլ` ենթագիտակցականի հարթություններում: Տեր-Գարեգինը վաղուց այն տարիքում էր, երբ մարդկային փոխհարաբերություններում սեռային պատկանելությունը որևէ դեր չի խաղում: Տարիքի հետ ձեռք էր բերել սովորաբար կանանց բնորոշ, չասեմ կանացի` չշարժելու համար ֆեմինիստների վրդովմունքը, այնպիսի հատկանիշներ, ինչպիսիք են բանսարկությունը, բամբասասիրությունը, քաղքենությունը: Տեր-Պողոսը նոր էր եկել այդ եկեղեցի, ավելի երիտասարդ էր, թերևս Անուշից էլ փոքր լիներ մի հինգ-վեց տարով: Տեր-Գարեգինն ատում էր տեր-Պողոսին, չնայած վերջինս ոչնչով չէր սպառնում տարեց հոգևորականի դիրքին: Մարդիկ այնքան էին սիրում և ընդունում տեր-Գարեգինին, որ տեր-Պողոսը չէ, Պողոս առաքյալն էլ գար, չէր կարող սասանել նրա հեղինակությունը, մանավանդ որ այդ քաղաքում ժամ գնալը, մոմ վառելը ոչ այնքան մարդկանց խոր հավատքի արտահայտություն էր, որքան ավանդույթ, իսկ հոգևորականին վերաբերվում էին ոչ այնքան, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե որպես հոգևոր հոր, այլ որպես ինչ-որ ցեղային կամ տոհմային ավագի, որպես նահապետի, և տեր-Գարեգինը վաղուց դարձել էր այդպիսի ավագի խորհրդանիշ մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ: Մյուս կողմից, հոգևոր աստիճանակարգում որևէ առաջխաղացման հնարավորություն, ոչ էլ ցանկություն նա չուներ, ասել է թե՝ տեր-Պողոսին նախանձելու առիթ էլ չուներ: Սակայն նա ատում էր նորընծա հոգևորականին, ընդ որում ատում էր նախանձածին ատելությամբ: Բնականաբար այս ամենը բավարար էր, որ Անուշն էլ ատեր նրան: Տեր-Պողոսն ամուսնացած էր, և եթե Անուշի փարթամ կրծքերը ինչ-որ ախտաբարո կրքեր արթնացնում էլ էին նրա ներսում, կամ ինչ-որ խլրտումներ` նրա մարմնում, նա կարողանում էր դրանք թաքցնել հոգևորականի սև զգեստի տակ: Արդյոք այդ անտարբերությունն էլ էր ազդում Անուշի ատելության անընդհատ բորբոքմանը, վստահաբար պնդել չեմ կարող, բայց փաստն այն է, որ Անուշը քառապատիկ ավելի էր ատում տեր-Պողոսին, քան տեր-Գարեգինը: Անուշի և տեր-Գարեգինի ատելությունը տեր-Պողոսի հանդեպ արտահայտվում էր հիմնականում նրանով, որ ձմռան ցուրտ օրերին երկուսով նստում էին մոմավաճառի սենյակում, որ տաքացնում էին էլեկտրական սալիկով, իսկ տեր-Պողոսին ներս չէին հրավիրում, և վերջինս ստիպված էր սրթսրթալ եկեղեցու պաղ պատերի ներսում: Իննսունականնների ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներին եկեղեցու ներս թափանցել էր միայն ցուրտը, որովհետև ունեցած էլեկտրաէներգիայի, որ չէր ենթարկվում հովհարային անջատումների, հզորությունը բավարարում էր միայն եկեղեցու լուսավորմանը և մոմավաճառի սենյակի տաքացմանը, իսկ ամբողջ եկեղեցին տաքացնել չէին կարող։ Այսպես տեր-Պողոսը ստիպված էր լինում բավարարվել Աստծո ջերմությամբ, իսկ Աստված տարօրինակորեն ժլատ էր իր սպասավորի հանդեպ ջերմության հարցում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.02.2010), A.r.p.i. (21.02.2010), Chuk (11.03.2010), Gayl (12.03.2010), Mark Pauler (10.03.2010), Rhayader (19.02.2010), Sphinx (21.02.2010), Tig (12.03.2010), Yeghoyan (20.02.2010), _Հրաչ_ (20.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (19.02.2010), Դատարկություն (10.03.2010), Դեկադա (21.02.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.03.2010), Կաթիլ (19.02.2010), Հայկօ (20.02.2010), Ուլուանա (20.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Սակայն Տեր Պողոսը իր հոգին տաքացնում էր աստծո հետ մի յուրօրինակ մենախոսությամբ ու երկա՜ր,երկա՜ր զրույցներով: "Ի սկզբանե էր բանն և բանն էր առ աստված": Նրանց զրույցը մի լուռ համերաշխություն էր երկուսի միջև: Աստծո խոսքը նրա համար վերածվել էր երգեհոնի հնչյունների, պատերի զարդանաղշերի անգամ աստվածաշնչի կաշվե կազմի բույրի. աստված նրա համար ամենուր էր:
                 Տարբեր էին նրանք` ի պաշտոնե քահանա Տեր Գարեգինն ու կոչումով հոգևորոկան Տեր Պողոսը:
                 Տեր Պողոսն իր աշխարհիկ կյանքից գեղեցիկ հուշեր ուներ պահած և երջանիկ էր: Երջանիկ էր քանզի հասկացել էր, որ երջանկությունը հուշերից չի բաղկացած, հուշերն են, որ երջանկության խտացումներ են: Նրա ներկայիս երջանկության մասն էին կազմում նաև Տեր Գարեգինն ու Անուշը, քանզի իրեն մենակ էին թողնում իր հետ:
                  Նա վայելում էր միայնության երջանկությունը:
         Տեր Պողոսը ավելի քան տարօրինակ էր Անուշի համար: Մոմավաճառի իր սենյակի տամկացած պատուհանից անընդհատ հետևում էր նրան ու չէր հասկանում: Մենակությունը Անուշի համար իր խուցն էր, որը բանտի կերպարանք էր ստանում: նա չէր հասկանում որ մենակությունը մարդուն կարող է դարձնել անսահմանորեն ազատ, եթե, իհարկե այն միտումնավոր բանտ չես սարքում քո համար: Մի անգամ նա նույնիսկ լսեց, թե բժիշկն ինչպես համոզված շշնջաց մի ծերունու, որը բողոքում էր մենակությունից. "Դուք մենա՟կ եք, ի՜նչ բախտավոր եք".....
                  Տեր Գարեգինի  արհամարանքը հետզհետե տեղի էր տալիս: նա սկսել էր կատաղության չափ նյարդայնանալ Տեր Պողոսի լռությունից:
                   Սկսեցին արածվել շշուկներ: Շշուկները բումերանգի տեսքով վերադարձան և թափ առած մտան  եկեղեցի` խե՜նթ է..... տեր Պողոսը ոչինչ չասաց, միայն թոթովեց ուսերը:
                   Հետո սկսվեցին տարօրինակ հայացքներ, տարօրինակ հարցեր, որոնք ձնագնդիի պես գլորում ու մեծացնում էին շշուկները` խե՜նթ է..... տեր Պողոսը` անհողորդ այս ամենին, վայելում էր իր մենությունն արարչի հետ, մինչդեռ գմբեթի ճեղքերից ներս թափանցող լույսը փոշիներից ոսկի էր սարքում ու լցնում նրա գլխին:
                     Անցյալի ու ներկայի սահմանագծում անփոփոխ առօրյան էր, մինչև մի օր կատարվեց անսպասելին......

----------

*e}|{uka* (21.02.2010), Chuk (11.03.2010), Gayl (12.03.2010), Mark Pauler (10.03.2010), Tig (06.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.02.2010), Դատարկություն (10.03.2010), Դեկադա (21.02.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.03.2010), Կաթիլ (21.02.2010), Մանոն (04.03.2010), Շինարար (21.02.2010), Ուլուանա (11.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

…Գարնանային  առավոտ էր: Զով քամին շոյում էր եկեղեցու կուսական պատերը, մաքրում ձեռակերտ որմնաքանդակների` ձյան գոյացրած աղը, պտտվում զանգակատան բազմանկյուններով, հետո օդում պարելով` իջնում բակ, տարուբերում աստվածակերտ ճնճղուկների փետուրներն  ու մուտքի մոտ սպասող Անուշի շղարշյա, բազմաչարչար շապիկի ծոպերը` երևան հանելով նրա ճերմակ, փարթամ և  հյութեղ  գեղեցկությունը` Տեր Գարեգինի հպարտությունը: Բայց մի պահ ընթերցողի հայացքը բարձրացնենք մի փոքր վեր և պարզորոշ կերպով կնկատենք, թե ինչքա~ն անհանգիստ են  Անուշի աչքերը:  Ինչն է, արդյոք, այդքան մտահոգել Անուշին, հատկապես,որ  այն օրվանից,ինչ նա սկսել էր մոմ վաճառել եկեղեցու պատերից ներս, մի տեսակ հավատացյալների թիվն էլ էր շատացել, էլ չասենք Տեր-Գարեգինի տածած հատուկ վերաբերմունքի մասին…Արդյունքում Անուշը մի քանի աստիճանով բարձրացել էր համագյուղացիների աչքերում ու նրա փառքը արդեն նույնիսկ հասել էր կողքի գյուղի եզդիներին….
     Նայելով նրա ` դեպի եկեղեցու դարպասները ուղղված անսպառ հայացքին, հեշտ էր կռահել, որ նա սպասում է ինչ-որ մեկին: 
     Վերջապես հեռվում գծագրվեց Տեր-Գարեգինի մարմինը: Նա իրեն հատուկ ճեմացող քայլերով և շինծու վեհափառ նայվածքով մոտենում էր: Տեսնելով Անուշի կլորիկ ուրվագիծը` վերջինս զգաց, թե ինչպես ներսում եռում է կրակը, այն կրակը, որը ասվածավախ հոգևորականները զգում  են Աստծուն ուղղած իրենց սիրատոչոր և հոգեառատ աղոթքների ժամանակ:
_ Բարի լույս,- ձայնեց Տեր-Գարեգինը:
_Լուս բարի,- գյուղին հատուկ բարբաոով մրմնջաց Անուշը ու փորձեց շարունակել_Տեր, տեր…տեր……
_Որդյակ իմ,-չնկատելով Անուշի անհանգստությունը, ընդհատեց նրան Տերը,_ Ներս անցնենք:
   Տեր-Պողոսը, որը վաղ  առավոտյան առ Աստված ուղղած իր աղոթքով ստացել էր արդեն իր հոգևոր սնունդը `չմոռանալով նաև թողություն խնդրել իր և իր համագյուղացիների մեղքերի համար, հիմա, իր ներդաշնակ մտքերի մեջ պարուրված, քայլում էր եկեղեցու բակում և չնկատեց, թե ինչպես իր կոլեգաները մտան եկեղեցի: Նա զմայլվում էր գարնանային զարթոնքով, վայելում գարնան անկրկնելի բույրը…..և հանկարծ տեսավ` ինչպես արագ բացվեց եկեղեցու դուռը, և Անուշը սրընթաց նետվեց  դուրս ու այլայլված դեմքով շտապեց դեպի դարպասը: 
    ….Ինչպեıս դա պատահեց,- անընդհատ  հարց էր տալիս իրեն Անուշը, չէ որ այն ամենը, ինչ խորհուրդ էր տալիս իր քաղաքաբնակ զարմուհին , պարտաճանաչորեն անում էր ու հիմա չէր կարող մտաբերել, թե որտեղ է արդյոք վրիպել ինքը….
    Գրեթե նույն մտքերն էին համակել նաև Տեր_Գարեգինին: Ճիշտ է նա քաղաքաբնակ զարմիկ չուներ, որպեսզի օգտակար խորհուրդներ տար իրեն, բայց ըստ նրա Անուշը բավականին գիտակ էր նման հարցերում…
     Նա ետ ու առաջ էր անում մոմավաճառի սենյակում ու փորձում մի ելք գտնել: Հանկարծ նա կանգ առավ, մի լուսավոր կայծ ծնվեց նրա ուղեղի ծալքերում: Դե իհարկե~, դրանից էլ լավ տարբերակ…. Պետք է խոսել Անուշի հետ, համոզել, բացատրել, չէ որ ինքն է ուզում  ունենալ այդ երեխային: Մի անգամից երկու նապաստակ. և’ Անուշի ցանկությունը կիրականանա և’ այդ Տեր-Պողոս կոչեցյալը իրենը կստանա, միևնույն է գյուղում արդեն վատաբանում էին այդ խելառ թշվառին:
     …Եվ այսպես անցան օրեր:  Տեր_Գարեգինը կարողացավ համոզել Անուշին ` պատմել բոլորին, թե ինչպես է Տեր-Պողոսը անողոքաբար գայթակղել իրեն, ասել հրապուրիչ և սիրատենչ խոսքեր ու հավիտենական բիծ քաշել իր անբիծ կենսագրության վրա: Իհարկե, գյուղում գտնվեցին խելացիներ, բայց նրանք անքան քիչ էին, որ նրանց ձայները խլացան ամբոխի ոռնոցի մեջ, և այդ պիղծ Տեր-Պողոսը, որն իր խենթ հալով չբավարարվելով` կարողացել էր թակարդը գցել  խեղճ ու միամիտ Անուշին, պետք է ստանար իր պատիժը: 
      Վճիռը կայացվեց գյուղի սպորտդահլիճում: Հավաքվել էին գյուղի խոպանչի մեծամեծերը, իրենց նազիր-վեզիրները, Անուշի ծանոթ-հարևան-դրացիները, պաշտպան-դատապաշտպան գթասիրտ Տեր-Գարեգինը, կիսամոռթված Անուշն ու գլխիկոր Տեր- Պողոսը: 
       Եվ ահա գյուղի իրավաբան-հաշվապահ- գյուղապետի քարտուղար Սեթրակի բերանից հնչում է դատավճիռը.
_Պտի կախվեր, բայց քանի որ կախելը էլ մոդա չի, կղրկենք գժանոց: /ծափեր/ Իսկ Անուշը, որպես տուժած կողմ, այսուհետ կստանա մոմավաճառությունից ստացած եկամուտի 50 տոկոսը /ծափեր/: 
    Բայց որպես հավելում և ընթերցողին չվհատեցնելու համար, ավելացնենք, որ գժանոցում հայտնվելուց հետո Տեր-Պողոսը վերլուծեց իր վիճակը,մեղավորներին դատապարտելը թողեց Բարձրյալին և եկավ այն եզրակացության, որ ամեն-ոք ունի ի վերուստ գրված իր ճակատագիրը և, որ Աստված իրեն ուղարկեց այնտեղ, որտեղ իսկապես ունեն իր կարիքը:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2010), Chuk (11.03.2010), Gayl (12.03.2010), Mark Pauler (10.03.2010), My World My Space (10.03.2010), Yeghoyan (10.03.2010), Դատարկություն (10.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.03.2010), Կաթիլ (10.03.2010), Շինարար (10.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Հետո եթե պետք կլինի, մանրամասն կգրեմ, հիմա ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ոչ երկրորդ մասը, ոչ երրորդը իմը չէին, ինչը և բնական է, այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, երկրորդ մասում հատվածը, որ մի անգամ Անուշը պատահաբար լսել էր, թե ինչպես է բժիշկը ասում և այլն, էլի մոտ էր ինձ: Համենայն դեպս լավն էին, կարդացվում էր, ուղղակի, ուզուզ ջան, սկզբում քաղաք էր, ինչպե՞ս դարձավ գյուղ, դա չհասկացա :Jpit:

----------

Mark Pauler (10.03.2010), My World My Space (10.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.03.2010), Կաթիլ (10.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հետաքրքրություն կա, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, թե My World My Space -ը հավես չուներ գրելուց, իսկ ուզուզը նախորդ մասերը կարդալուց 1 տող կարդում էր, 2-ը բաց թողնում:

----------

My World My Space (10.03.2010), Rhayader (11.03.2010), Կաթիլ (10.03.2010), Շինարար (10.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Ուզուզ ջան կներես, բայց իմը չէր, չհասկացա, չըմբռնեցի, չընդունեցի.....

նախ նրա համար, որ գրածդ շատ խառն էր ու անտեղի բառերով, օրինակ սա.




> Տեր-Պողոսը, որը վաղ առավոտյան առ Աստված ուղղած իր աղոթքով ստացել էր արդեն իր հոգևոր սնունդը `չմոռանալով նաև թողություն խնդրել իր և իր համագյուղացիների մեղքերի համար, հիմա, իր ներդաշնակ մտքերի մեջ պարուրված, քայլում էր եկեղեցու բակում և չնկատեց, թե ինչպես իր կոլեգաները մտան եկեղեցի:


էդ երբվանից են մոմ ծախողներն ու տերտերները կոլեգա?

Հետո Տեր-Պողոսի անձը, մոմերի հասույթի 50 տոկոսը...... դատարանի պահը` 20-րդ դարի ելևէջներով 18 դարի դատ. ու չհասկացվեց, Տեր Պողոսը մեղավոր էր թե չէ...

համենայն դեպս շնորհակալ եմ, վերջաբանը քո մեկնաբանությամբ չնայած պատմվածքը չամբողջացրեց, բայց վերջացրեց.... քո պատկերացրած ձևով, ապրես......

----------


## My World My Space

> Հետաքրքրություն կա, բայց էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, թե My World My Space -ը հավես չուներ գրելուց, իսկ ուզուզը նախորդ մասերը կարդալուց 1 տող կարդում էր, 2-ը բաց թողնում:


շնորհակալ եմ, բայց ինձ "արդարացնելու" համար ասեմ, որ պատմվածքում, ուզեցի ավելի շատ ընդգծել Տեր Պողոսի անձը հոգևոր տեսանկյունից ու շարունակությունը / ցանկացած /, թողնել  երրորդ մասնակցին...... / տես իմ հատվածի վերջին նախադասությունը..../

----------


## Mark Pauler

> շնորհակալ եմ, բայց ինձ "արդարացնելու" համար ասեմ, որ պատմվածքում, ուզեցի ավելի շատ ընդգծել Տեր Պողոսի անձը հոգևոր տեսանկյունից ու շարունակությունը / ցանկացած /, թողնել  երրորդ մասնակցին...... / տես իմ հատվածի վերջին նախադասությունը..../


Տեր Պողոսի անձը հոգևոր տեսանկյունից ընդգծելը մոտդ հաստատ ստացվել ա, բայց ինչ որ բան կիսատ ես թողել, երևի չես ուզեցել պատասխանատվություն վերցնես վրատ ու ավելի շատ գործողություններ ստեղծես.... 
Անհավես գրելդ ընդամենը տպավորություն էր, շատ հնարավոր ա որ սխալվում եմ!!!

----------

My World My Space (10.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարծում եմ՝ էս համատեղ պատմվածքն ընդհանուր առմամբ ներդաշնակ էր, նկատի ունեմ՝ երեք մասերն իրար հետ քիչ թե շատ նորմալ են կապված՝ առանց կարկատանների։  :Smile: 

Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ առաջին հատվածը՝ *Շինարարինը*։ Նախ շարադրանքն էր բավական հաջող՝ հետաքրքիր ու առանց ավելորդությունների (համենայնդեպս, ինձ համար), լավ մատուցված անհրաժեշտ ինֆորմացիա էր, որը զարգացնելու լայն հնարավորություններ էր տալիս՝ միաժամանակ բոլորովին անորոշ չլինելով։ Այսինքն՝ նաև որպես հենց համատեղ պատմվածքի սկիզբ՝ և՛ անհրաժեշտ չափով որոշակիություն ուներ, և՛ չպարտադրողականություն։ Օրինակ՝ կերպարները բավականաչափ բացահայտված էին, որպեսզի հաջորդ մասնակիցը կարողանար դրա հիման վրա կարգին շարունակություն գրել։ Ու էս բոլորը հաշվի առնելով, իմ կարծիքով, էս նախագծի լավագույն սկիզբ–հատվածներից մեկն էր սա։ 

Երկրորդը՝ *My World My Space*–ի հատվածը, կարելի է ասել, մի քիչ թերի էր. նախ կարճ էր, բացի դրանից, զարգացում գրեթե չեղավ. միայն երկու կերպարների զարգացում, ու, փաստորեն, գլխավորը, ինչպես միշտ, մնաց խեղճ երրորդ հատվածագրի պատասխանատվությանը։ Ընդհանրապես էս համատեղ պատմվածքներում վատ ավանդույթ է՝ առաջին երկու հատվածների հարաբերական անհոգությունը և ամբողջ ծանրությունը վերջին մասնակցի ուսերին թողնելը։ Էս պատմվածքում էլ դրանից խուսափել, փաստորեն, չի հաջողվել։ Երկրորդ հատվածն էլ է շարադրանքի տեսակետից հաջող, տեղ–տեղ նույնիսկ շատ հաջող պատկերներ կան։ Բայց նաև մի երկու զվարճալի վրիպակ ու լեզվական սխալ աչքս ծակեցին. օրինակ՝ ուսերը թոթովելը։  :Jpit:  Թոթովել նշանակում է անվարժ, ոչ հստակ խոսել, որպես կանոն, գործածվում է նոր խոսել սովորող երեխայի մասին խոսելիս (մանկական թոթովանք), իսկ *ուսերը թոթվում են*, ոչ թե *թոթովում*։ 

Երրորդը՝ *ուզուզ*–ի հատվածը, էլի սահուն կապվում էր նախորդին, բայց, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, նկարագրությունները մի քիչ շատ էին ու ոչ միշտ տեղին, օրինակ՝ հենց առաջին նախադասությունը մի տեսակ ոնց որ արհեստականորեն ծանրաբեռնված լինի մակդիրներով։ Չգիտեմ, գուցե զուտ ճաշակի հարց է, բայց կոնկրետ ինձ էնքան էլ դուր չեն գալիս նմանատիպ նկարագրությունները. դրանք ինձ անտեղի ձգձգված ու անտեղի պաճուճազարդված են թվում։ Չեմ բացառում, որ մեկ ուրիշի համար լրիվ նորմալ ու նույնիսկ լավ լինեն։ Միաժամանակ որոշ հատվածներում, երբ նկարագրության միջոցով պատկերավորություն էր պահանջվում, ես չտեսա էդ պատկերավորությունը, ճիշտն ասած։ Շինարարի նկատած իմաստային անճշտություններին նորից չանդրադառնամ, բայց արժե նման հարցերում ուշադիր լինել։
Վերջն իսկապես իրական չէր. անհավանական էր ու տվյալ ժամանակաշրջանի համար անհեթեթ։ Հատկապես ծափերի պահը։  :LOL: 
Բայց, հաշվի առնելով, որ սա ուզուզ–ի առաջին մասնակցությունն էր համատեղ պատմվածքին, ինչպես նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ վերջին՝ պատասխանատու հատվածն էր նրան բաժին ընկել, ընդ որում՝ գործողությունների ողջ ծանրությամբ, երևի չարժե շատ խիստ դատել։  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (11.03.2010), Minerva (11.03.2010), Շինարար (11.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Լավ, քանի հավես ունեմ, մի քիչ մանրամասն գրեմ, եթե գրելու ընթացքում հավեսս չփախչի էլի… Բա, Շինարար տղա, ստացիր, է՞ս էիր ուզում, էդ լավ ա՝ ուրիշների պատմվածքներն էդ օրը կգցես, ես, ճիշտն ասած, էս նախագծում մասնակցելուց առաջ մի քիչ պարապել էի, փորձնական մի պատմվածք էի գրել, ու պատկերացրեք, հենց իմ պատմվածքը չէի ավարտել էնպես, ինչպես պետք էր սպասել, լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, որ ուրիշների գրածներն էլ իմ ուզածը չէին լինելու, Վորլդի մասին ասեմ, որ ակումբի իմ ամենասիրելի բանաստեղծն է, առաջ Եկվորն էր, Վորլդը, ճիշտ ա, Եկվորի նման հղկված չի, բայց ըստ իս ավելի հախուռն ա ու ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ, դե պատկերացրեք իմ ուրախությունը, որ պատմվածքը հենց ինքը շարունակեց, բայց դե իմ ուզածը չգրեց, չնայած հոգևորականների կերպարներին, իմ հոգևորականները կոսակրոն չէին ու պատմվածքը ես աշխարհիկ բովանդակությամբ էի պատկերացնում, Վորլդը հոգևոր ուղղությամբ տարավ, բայց վերջին նախադասությամբ ավարտողին հնարավորություն տվեց իր ուզածով տանելու, ինչը երևի թե ավելի ճիշտ էր, որովհետև ավարտողը երկու հնարավորություն ստացավ, այսինքն Վորլդի գրածը շարունակություն էլ չէր, այլ երկրորդ սկիզբ, ուզուզի համար մի կողմից դա դժվարացնում էր, մի սկիզբը քիչ չի, մի հատ էլ ավելացավ, մյուս կողմից հեշտացրեց էլ, որովհետև ընտրելու լայն հնարավորություն ուներ, մի քիչ վիրավորական ա, որ սկիզբներն ուշադիր չի կարդացել ու հապճեպ գրել ա իր ավարտը, բայց դե հասկանում եմ, այսքան ուշ ակումբ մտնելուց հետո երևի մտածել ա, հերիք չի՞՝ էս մարդիկ սպասեն, շուտ մի բան գրեմ… Տպավորությունն այդպիսին էր, իհարկե պատմվածքի սկիզբը հումորային ոճի հնարավորություն էլ էր տալիս, բայց լավ չհասկացա՝ արդյոք ուզուզը հումորային էր գրել, թե՞ ոչ, որովհետև ահավոր մեծ ալարել եմ զգում իր գրածում… Ինչևէ, հետաքրքիր էր, նախորդ համագործակցություններիցս հետո ամենաքիչը ես իրավունք ունեմ բողոքելու, որ իմ սկիզբը իմ ուզած ձևով չեն շարունակում…

----------

My World My Space (11.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Այս սկիզբը գրելու նույն օրը ես պետք է ավարտ էլ գրեի Հայկօի ու Ռայադերի պատմվածքի համար, սկիզբը ավելի երկար էի մտածել, բայց կեսից կանգ առա, որ հասցնեմ դա էլ գրեմ, հիմա պատմեմ,թե ինչ էր լինելու հետագայում իմ մտահղացմամբ… Ուրեմն, տեր-Գարեգինը մեռնելու էր ինֆարկտից, դե մեծ մարդ էր, Անուշը… Նախ ես երևի Անուշին սկզբում այդքան լավ չէի նկարագրել, ասեմ,որ իմ պատկերացրած Անուշը ահռելի մեծ կրծքեր ուներ, ավելի մեծ, քան ենթադրում եք, այս իմաստով ահավոր տգեղ էր ու հակասեքսուալ, ապրում էր մոր ու եղբոր հետ, եղբայրն էլ չամուսնացած էր ու հոգեկան հիվանդ ու մի օր նոպայի պահին սպանում է մորն ու քրոջը, թե ինչու՞ չեք ինձ ամուսնացնում, այսպիսի բաներ, այնպես որ իմ ավարտը ավելի անսպասելի, սկզբի հետ չկապվող էր լինելու, որովհետև, նորից հղում անեմ իմ փորձարարական պատմվածքին, չգիտեմ, ես կյանքը այդպես եմ պատկերացնում, կյանքում ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չկա, սյուժետային, հանգույց, կոնֆլիկտ, հանգուցալուծում և այլն, ոճի պատմվածքները իմը չեն, այնպես որ լավ ենք պրծել, որ այս պատմվածքը ես չեմ ավարտել :Jpit:  Տառասխալների համար էլ կներեք, դե ինչ անեմ, ամեն անգամ հո Ուլուանային չեմ դիմի, որ սխալներս ուղղի, ես անգրագետ չեմ, դպրոցում թելադրությունների ժամանակ ծույլիկները մոտս էին նստում ու հինգ ստանում, ուղղակի անուշադիր  ու անփույթ եմ դարձել :Sad:

----------

My World My Space (11.03.2010), Rhayader (11.03.2010), Կաթիլ (16.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Էլի եկա քննադատելու:
Նախ սկսեմ գովելուց. երեքի ոճն էլ հավանեցի, հատկապես առաջինինը՝ Շինարարինը:
Ու ընդհանրապես էս համատեղ պատմվածքները կարդալուց մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ կա տաղանդավոր սերունդ, որն ինչ-որ չափով մտքի դեֆիցիտ ունի (ես էլ հետները): Մշտապես գրելաոճն ավելի եմ հավանում քան ասելիքը (վերջերս): Չնայած էս անգամվա առաջին հատվածը մտքի առումով էլ, որպես պատմվածքի սկիզբ շատ հավանեցի, բայց արդեն շարունակության հետ, որպես ամբողջական պատմվածք կարդալ ու մոռանալու բան ա:

Տպավորություն կա, որ շարունակողները որսում են նախորդ հատված(ներ)ի միայն մի կտորն ու դա շարունակում, չանրադառնալով ողջ ասելիքին, ու արդյունքում ստացվում են դրվագներ, որոնք ընդհանուր ստեղծագործության համատեքստում անիմաստ են, թեկուզ «մութ ու ցուրտ»  տարիների նկարագրության տեսարանը, որը պատմվածքի ամբողջության մեջ, դրա վրա շեշտ չդնելու դեպքում ստացվում է «աննպատակ» մի նկարագրություն:

Էն, որ վերջին հատվածը ռեալիստիկ չի, որ հիմա մեր մոտ տենց «դատեր» չեն լինում, խորթ է ու անհավատալի, բայց սարսափելի չի. ես կարծում եմ, որ գեղարվեստական գործը պարտադիր չի, որ իրականության արտացոլանք լինի: 

Երկրորդ մասը մի քիչ աղքատիկ էր, երևի, բայց ամբողջական էր՝ նախագծի համատեքստում:

Ու հիմա ուղղակի չեմ դիմանա, եթե «քաղաքականություն» չխառնեմ:
Շինարար ջան, լավ չի պատմվածքներում «մութ ու ցուրտ» տարիներ եզրույթն օգտագործելը, որովհետև եթե գրական ստեղծագործությունը հաջողվի, ինքը պատմության մաս է դառնալու ու մի քիչ ազնիվ չի էլի ամեն ինչը էդ կոնտեքստով ներկայացնելը: Կարելի է գրել օրինակ. «պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ մութն ու ցուրտը սողոսկել էին ամենուր, խավար էր ու սառը...»: Սենց շատ ավելի ճիշտ ա, ազնիվ ա: Իրականում նորից լրիվ նույն բանն ես ասում, ուղղակի իրականությունը ներկայացնելով օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտության տեսանկյունից:

----------

My World My Space (11.03.2010), Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Հա, տեր-Պողոսի մասին մոռացա ասեմ, իրա գործերը լավ էին դասավորվելու, դե տեր-Գարեգինի մահից հետո, եկեղեցու հիմնական սպասավոր ինքն էր մնալու, նույնիսկ հետո ուրիշ հոգևորական էր գալու, որ հանցագործ աշխարհի հետ կապեր ուներ ու ահավոր բարձրահասակ էր լինելու, բայց նրա գործերն էլ խառնվելու էին իրար, դատվելուց պրծնելով՝ տեղափոխվելու էր ուրիշ եկեղեցի, տեր-Պողոսն էլ պայմանների լավացման հետ տունը վերանորոգելու էր, մի ծանոթ շինարարի էլ տանելու էր ցույց տար, որ տես, շինարարն էլ չէր հավանելու, թե ամբողջ պատերը այս ի՞նչ թռչունների նկարներ ես արել, հիմա ո՞վ է նման բաներ անում :Xeloq:  չէ, իրոք լավ ենք պրծել :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (11.03.2010), Կաթիլ (16.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու հիմա ուղղակի չեմ դիմանա, եթե «քաղաքականություն» չխառնեմ:
> Շինարար ջան, լավ չի պատմվածքներում «մութ ու ցուրտ» տարիներ եզրույթն օգտագործելը, որովհետև եթե գրական ստեղծագործությունը հաջողվի, ինքը պատմության մաս է դառնալու ու մի քիչ ազնիվ չի էլի ամեն ինչը էդ կոնտեքստով ներկայացնելը: Կարելի է գրել օրինակ. «պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ մութն ու ցուրտը սողոսկել էին ամենուր, խավար էր ու սառը...»: Սենց շատ ավելի ճիշտ ա, ազնիվ ա: Իրականում նորից լրիվ նույն բանն ես ասում, ուղղակի իրականությունը ներկայացնելով օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտության տեսանկյունից:


 Ամենայն անկեղծությամբ, Չուկ, քաղաքական ենթատեքստ չեմ ունեցել, ես մասնագիտությամբ արևելագետ եմ, Ղուրանում նման երևույթ կա, որ պատմություններ չեն պատմվում, դրա հետ կապված ինչ-որ մանր բան է հիշատակվում՝ ենթադրելով, որ ընթերցողը գիտի ամբողջ պատմությունը ու դրանով կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ ողջ պատմությունը պատմվեց, այսպես, ինչ-որ կոնտեքստում եթե հիշատակվում է Մովսեսի գավազանը, արդեն բավական է համարվում, որ կարդացողը իմանա,թե դա ինչ պատմություն է… Հիմա ես մութ ու ցուրտը նշել եմ, որ պարզ լինի, թե ինչու էր եկեղեցում ցուրտ, իսկ թե ինչու էր ցուրտ, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, եթե շարունակությունը ես գրեի, պատերազմի հետ էլ կապված մի երկու խոսք աելու էի, մասնավորապես վերևի գրառմանս մեջ հիշատակված բարձրահասակ հոգևորականը պատերազմի զենքեր էր վաճառում այլոց վրա ու բռնվում է և այլն… Համենայն դեպս դիտողությունդ օգտակար էր, ես հետագայում ի նկատի կունենամ, ասեմ, որ անկեղծորեն յուրաքանչյուր դիտողությունից ես ինչ-որ կարևոր բան քաղում եմ: Որովհետև եթե ես քաղաքականություն չեմ ուզեցել խառնել, իսկ դու նկատել ես, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ չեմ արել :Smile:

----------

Chuk (11.03.2010), My World My Space (11.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Շինարար ջան, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ես չէի ասել, թե դու քաղաքականություն ես խառնել, դա ես խառնեցի, ընդ որում քաղաքականություն բառը դնելով չակերտների մեջ: Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ նման հարցերին ուշադրություն դարձնելը ճիշտ է:

----------

Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Էլի եկա քննադատելու:
> Նախ սկսեմ գովելուց. երեքի ոճն էլ հավանեցի, հատկապես առաջինինը՝ Շինարարինը:
> Ու ընդհանրապես էս համատեղ պատմվածքները կարդալուց մոտս տպավորություն ա, որ կա տաղանդավոր սերունդ, որն ինչ-որ չափով մտքի դեֆիցիտ ունի (ես էլ հետները): Մշտապես գրելաոճն ավելի եմ հավանում քան ասելիքը (վերջերս): Չնայած էս անգամվա առաջին հատվածը մտքի առումով էլ, որպես պատմվածքի սկիզբ շատ հավանեցի, բայց արդեն շարունակության հետ, որպես ամբողջական պատմվածք կարդալ ու մոռանալու բան ա:


Շնորհակալություն, անկեղծության համար....





> Երկրորդ մասը մի քիչ աղքատիկ էր, երևի, բայց ամբողջական էր՝ նախագծի համատեքստում:


կասեմ պարզապես, որ սկիզբը իմ պատկերացրածը չէր, ու չցանկացա աղավաղել,այդ պատճառով ընտրեցի Տեր պողոսին ավելի լայն ու համակողմանի ներկայացնելու տարբերակը, որով կարծում եմ երկու գործ արեցի, օգնեցի գծել տեր Պողոսի ամբողջական կերպարը, և հնարավորություն տվեցի Ուզուզին շարունակել Շինարարի ուղով, եթե ցանկանում է, բայց.... արդյունքում ստացվեց մի վերջաբան, որին ամենևին չէի սպասում,




> Հետո սկսվեցին տարօրինակ հայացքներ, տարօրինակ հարցեր, որոնք ձնագնդիի պես գլորում ու մեծացնում էին շշուկները` խե՜նթ է..... տեր Պողոսը` անհողորդ այս ամենին, վայելում էր իր մենությունն արարչի հետ, մինչդեռ գմբեթի ճեղքերից ներս թափանցող լույսը փոշիներից ոսկի էր սարքում ու լցնում նրա գլխին:
>                      Անցյալի ու ներկայի սահմանագծում անփոփոխ առօրյան էր, մինչև մի օր կատարվեց անսպասելին......


դե եթե Ուզուզը այսպես էր պատկերացրել անսպասելին, ես համաձայն եմ.....

Ուզուզ ջան ապրես.....

----------

Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

Շնորհակալություն կարծիքների համար.....Համաձայն եմ, որ այնքան հաջող չի ստացվել գրածս...էլ չասեմ քաղաքը գյուղի վերածելու մասին :Blush:  :LOL: ...ուղղակի,իսկապես, շատ ուշացած, իսկ կազմվելու առումով շատ արագ ստացվեց պատասխանս: Գուցե ժամանակների մի տեսակ խառնուրդ կա, բայց ըստ ինձ մեր երկրում 90-ականներին իրոք այդպես էր որ կար...իսկ տեր-Պողոսը նախորդ 2 մասերում այնքան դրականորեն էր ներկայացված, որ մտածեցի ավելի լավ է հեռու պահել նրան չար ու տմարդի մարդկանցից :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այս սկիզբը գրելու նույն օրը ես պետք է ավարտ էլ գրեի Հայկօի ու Ռայադերի պատմվածքի համար, սկիզբը ավելի երկար էի մտածել, բայց կեսից կանգ առա, որ հասցնեմ դա էլ գրեմ, հիմա պատմեմ,թե ինչ էր լինելու հետագայում իմ մտահղացմամբ… Ուրեմն, տեր-Գարեգինը մեռնելու էր ինֆարկտից, դե մեծ մարդ էր, Անուշը… Նախ ես երևի Անուշին սկզբում այդքան լավ չէի նկարագրել, ասեմ,որ իմ պատկերացրած Անուշը ահռելի մեծ կրծքեր ուներ, ավելի մեծ, քան ենթադրում եք, այս իմաստով ահավոր տգեղ էր ու հակասեքսուալ, ապրում էր մոր ու եղբոր հետ, եղբայրն էլ չամուսնացած էր ու հոգեկան հիվանդ ու մի օր նոպայի պահին սպանում է մորն ու քրոջը, թե ինչու՞ չեք ինձ ամուսնացնում, այսպիսի բաներ, այնպես որ իմ ավարտը ավելի անսպասելի, սկզբի հետ չկապվող էր լինելու, որովհետև, նորից հղում անեմ իմ փորձարարական պատմվածքին, չգիտեմ, ես կյանքը այդպես եմ պատկերացնում, կյանքում ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չկա, սյուժետային, հանգույց, կոնֆլիկտ, հանգուցալուծում և այլն, ոճի պատմվածքները իմը չեն, այնպես որ լավ ենք պրծել, որ այս պատմվածքը ես չեմ ավարտել Տառասխալների համար էլ կներեք, դե ինչ անեմ, ամեն անգամ հո Ուլուանային չեմ դիմի, որ սխալներս ուղղի, ես անգրագետ չեմ, դպրոցում թելադրությունների ժամանակ ծույլիկները մոտս էին նստում ու հինգ ստանում, ուղղակի անուշադիր  ու անփույթ եմ դարձել





> Հա, տեր-Պողոսի մասին մոռացա ասեմ, իրա գործերը լավ էին դասավորվելու, դե տեր-Գարեգինի մահից հետո, եկեղեցու հիմնական սպասավոր ինքն էր մնալու, նույնիսկ հետո ուրիշ հոգևորական էր գալու, որ հանցագործ աշխարհի հետ կապեր ուներ ու ահավոր բարձրահասակ էր լինելու, բայց նրա գործերն էլ խառնվելու էին իրար, դատվելուց պրծնելով՝ տեղափոխվելու էր ուրիշ եկեղեցի, տեր-Պողոսն էլ պայմանների լավացման հետ տունը վերանորոգելու էր, մի ծանոթ շինարարի էլ տանելու էր ցույց տար, որ տես, շինարարն էլ չէր հավանելու, թե ամբողջ պատերը այս ի՞նչ թռչունների նկարներ ես արել, հիմա ո՞վ է նման բաներ անում չէ, իրոք լավ ենք պրծել


Շինարար ջան, աչքիս՝ դու ընդհանրապես վեպ էիր նախատեսել, հա՞։  :Jpit:  Էն էլ կոլեգաներդ կարճ կապեցին։  :LOL:

----------

My World My Space (12.03.2010), Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու հիմա ուղղակի չեմ դիմանա, եթե «քաղաքականություն» չխառնեմ:
> Շինարար ջան, լավ չի պատմվածքներում «մութ ու ցուրտ» տարիներ եզրույթն օգտագործելը, որովհետև եթե գրական ստեղծագործությունը հաջողվի, ինքը պատմության մաս է դառնալու ու մի քիչ ազնիվ չի էլի ամեն ինչը էդ կոնտեքստով ներկայացնելը: Կարելի է գրել օրինակ. «պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ մութն ու ցուրտը սողոսկել էին ամենուր, խավար էր ու սառը...»: Սենց շատ ավելի ճիշտ ա, ազնիվ ա: Իրականում նորից լրիվ նույն բանն ես ասում, ուղղակի իրականությունը ներկայացնելով օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտության տեսանկյունից:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, լրիվ նորմալ է «մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ» արտահայտության գործածությունը հենց գրականության մեջ։ Չէ՞ որ դա, ի վերջո, հենց ժողովրդի բերանից դուրս եկած բնորոշում է։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե պաշտոնական ինչ–որ նյութ լիներ, էդ դեպքում, իհարկե, միանգամայն անընդունելի կլիներ։ Պարզապես նման դեպքերում ընդունված է ծանոթագրության ձևով բացատրել, թե ինչ է նկատի ունեցել հեղինակը, որպեսզի չիմացողները հասկանան։ Համենայնդեպս, նմանատիպ ձևակերպումները գրականության մեջ շատ տարածված ու բնական են։

----------

My World My Space (12.03.2010), Rhayader (11.03.2010), Կաթիլ (16.03.2010), Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, աչքիս՝ դու ընդհանրապես վեպ էիր նախատեսել, հա՞։  Էն էլ կոլեգաներդ կարճ կապեցին։


Վեպ չէ, վիպակ, որի մի փոքր մասն են կազմելու էս հերոսները, վիպակը մտքիս մեջ ամբողջականորեն ունեմ, ուղղակի մնացել ա ինքս ինձ համար հասկանամ, թե ինչու եմ դա գրելու :Jpit:  արդյո՞ք շատ պետքս ա :Xeloq:  Էս հատվածը որ մտածեցի, կապնվեց այդ վաղուց մտահղացված վիպակի հետ, էդպես որոշեցի ներառեմ, դե մեկ ա՝ դեռ չեմ գրել, ոնց ուզում, փոխում եմ :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, լրիվ նորմալ է «մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ» արտահայտության գործածությունը հենց գրականության մեջ։ Չէ՞ որ դա, ի վերջո, հենց ժողովրդի բերանից դուրս եկած բնորոշում է։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե պաշտոնական ինչ–որ նյութ լիներ, էդ դեպքում, իհարկե, միանգամայն անընդունելի կլիներ։ Պարզապես նման դեպքերում ընդունված է ծանոթագրության ձևով բացատրել, թե ինչ է նկատի ունեցել հեղինակը, որպեսզի չիմացողները հասկանան։ Համենայնդեպս, նմանատիպ ձևակերպումները գրականության մեջ շատ տարածված ու բնական են։


Ատում եմ որոշ մարդկանց ամեն ինչ քաղաքականացնելու մոլուցքը: Գեղարվեստական գործ գրող մարդն իրավունք ունի գրել ինչ ուզում է, չհոգալով ոչ պատմական, ոչ փաստագրական ճշգրտության մասին: Ի վերջո, սա ոչ պատմագրություն է, ոչ էլ փաստագրություն:

----------

Կաթիլ (16.03.2010), Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, լրիվ նորմալ է «մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներ» արտահայտության գործածությունը հենց գրականության մեջ։ Չէ՞ որ դա, ի վերջո, հենց ժողովրդի բերանից դուրս եկած բնորոշում է։


Չխորանամ, կարճ ասեմ, որ ոչ, ժողովրդի բերանից դուրս չի եկել  :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (11.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ուղղակի նշեմ, որ վերջին երկու գրառումներին տվածս շնորհակալությունները միամիտ ստացվեցին…

----------

My World My Space (12.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չխորանամ, կարճ ասեմ, որ ոչ, ժողովրդի բերանից դուրս չի եկել


Իմ իմանալով՝ ժողովրդի բերանից է դուրս եկել, բայց նույնիսկ եթե էդպես չի, ապա առնվազն մտել է ժողովրդի բերանը ու այդպիսով դարձել ժողովրդական։ Բայց ցանկացած դեպքում տվյալ արտահայտության գործածությունը պատմվածքում ավելի քան նորմալ եմ համարում։

----------

My World My Space (17.03.2010), Rhayader (12.03.2010), Շինարար (12.03.2010), ուզուզ (07.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ իմանալով՝ ժողովրդի բերանից է դուրս եկել, բայց նույնիսկ եթե էդպես չի, ապա առնվազն մտել է ժողովրդի բերանը ու այդպիսով դարձել ժողովրդական։ Բայց ցանկացած դեպքում տվյալ արտահայտության գործածությունը պատմվածքում ավելի քան նորմալ եմ համարում։


Քանի որ խոսակցությունը կտրելու փորձս չհաջողվեց, կշարունակեմ:
Սկսենք նրանից, որ ես չեմ ասել թե չի կարելի, պարզապես խորհուրդ եմ տվել գրել այնպես, որովհետև այնպես շատ ավելի ճիշտ ա, ու հետևաբար թե՛ քո, թե՛ Ռայադերի գրառումն անտեղի ա:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էդ տարիների տերմինին, ապա բոլորին կոչ եմ անում ուշքի գալ ու չկառչել իմ օգտագործած «քաղաքականություն» բառից, որը գրել էի չակերտների մեջ, որովհետև այստեղ քաղաքականություն չկա, սա ընդամենը արժանապատվության հարց է: Եթե ժամանակին ինչ-որ տականքներ քաղաքական նկատառումներով ժողովրդի հերոսական տարիները նսեմացրին այդ տերմինը մեջ գցելով ու տարածելով, անընդհատ այնքան կրկնելով, որ մեխվեց ժողովրդի գլխի մեջ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ճիշտ է նույն ոգով շարունակելը: Ի վերջո սա վերաբերվում է ոչ թե այն ժամանակվա ղեկավարությանը, այլ վերաբերվում է ժողովրդին, մեզ, որովհետև էդ պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ և մութ էր, և ցուրտ, անկախ նրանից թե այդ հարցում ղեկավարները լրացուցիչ մեղավորություն ունեին թե ոչ, ժողովուրդը ապրեց իր ամենահերոսական տարիները, ապրեց արժանապատվորեն, ու մի անասուն եզրույթով՝ «մութ ու ցուրտ» տարիներ, նսեմացնել էդ ամեն ինչը ուղղակի ազնիվ չի:

Յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակն ինքն է ընտրում իր ոճը: Ի վերջո ես չեմ ասել, որ չի կարելի: Այլ նշել եմ, որ շատ ավելի ցանկալի է ինչ-որ տականքների սկսած գիծը առանց հասկանալու չշարունակել: Ստեղծագործության արժեքը բնավ չի ընկնի իմ ասած տարբերակով գրելուց, իսկ ժողովրդի համար, ժողովրդի արժանապատվության ու օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտության վերականգնման համար մի դրական (թեկուզ փոքրիկ) քայլ արած կլինեք:

Ու խնդրում եմ հիմա չփորձեք ձեր տեսակետը հիմնավորել, որովհետև ձեր ուզած հիմնավորում հինգ մատիս պես գիտեմ ու հակափաստարկների էնպիսի տարափ տեղամ, որ ժամանակի կորուստ կունենաք: Ուղղակի հասկացեք, որ ես խորհուրդ եմ տվել, իսկ դա ընդունել կամ չընդունելը յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է: Ես գտնում եմ, որ ճիշտ կլինի ընդունելը: Համաձայն չեք՝ բարին ձեզ հետ:

----------

Gayl (12.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ իմանալով՝ ժողովրդի բերանից է դուրս եկել, բայց նույնիսկ եթե էդպես չի, ապա առնվազն մտել է ժողովրդի բերանը ու այդպիսով դարձել ժողովրդական։ Բայց ցանկացած դեպքում տվյալ արտահայտության գործածությունը պատմվածքում ավելի քան նորմալ եմ համարում։


Կոնկրետ այս պատմվածքում այդ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների հիշատակումը այնքան անէական էր մի կողմից, որ չարժե նույնիսկ դրա վրա խորանալ, իսկ մյուս կողմից, Չուկին լրիվ հասկանում եմ… Ես Ղուրանին հղում կատարեցի, և ասացի, որ մի արտահայտությամբ կարող ես ընթերցողին մի ամբողջ պատմություն վերապրել տալ, հիմա այլ բան է, թե ով ինչ պատմություն է տեսնում այդ արտահայտության տակ, յուրաքանչյուր կարդացած տող, անկախ նրանից, թե տողի հեղինակը ինչ է ուզեցել դրանով ասել, մենք մեր ընկալումների, մեր ունեցած պատմության միջով ենք անցկացնում և մերովի ենք հասկանում, ես ու դու հասկանում ենք, օրինակ, որպես ժողովրդի տված բնորոշում իր պատմության մի հատվածի, Չուկը հասկանում է որպես որոշ տականքների տված բնորոշում, *գուցե Չուկը մեզնից մի բան ավելի գիտի, գուցե և հակառակը, նա կարծում է, թե իր իմացածն է ճիշտը, բայց իրականում սխալ է… Այս արտահայտության տակ փաստորեն մենք տեսնում ենք նաև արտահայտության հեղինակներին, շրջանառության մեջ դնողներին, որտեղ իմ, Ուլուանայի, Ռայադերի կարծիքները զուգադիպեցին, իսկ Չուկինը, մյուսինը, մյուս տաս հազարինը՝ ոչ, բայց մենք տեսնում ենք նաև շատ այլ բաներ, ինչ-որ տեղ կարող է հենց իմ ու Չուկի տեսածը ու ընկալածը զուգադիպեն, ինչ-որ տեղ չորսինս էլ, իսկ մի ուրիշ հարցում չորսս էլ հակառակ բաներ ընկալենք*, կարծում եմ սա նորմալ է, կարծում եմ չպարտադրող գրականությունը հենց այդպիսին պետք է լինի, կարծում եմ, որ պատմվածքը ես ավարտած լինեի, ավելի շուտ հուսով եմ, Չուկը այդ արտահայտության կիրառումը անազնիվ չէր համարի, որովհետև ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ ստեղծագործություն գրել իննսունականների մասին և լռել պատերազմի, մաքառման մասին անհնարին է… Նույնը քաղաքականության մասին, ազնիվ ստեղծագործողը այսօրվա մասին խոսելիս, ինչքան էլ շրջանցի քաղաքականությունը, չի կարող մի այնպիսի տող գրած չլինել, որ ընթերցողը անկախ ստեղծագործողի ցանկությունից, մեր այսօրը չտեսնել դրա մեջ… Այլապես որքանով այդ գործը արժեքավոր կլինի… Ուղղակի ես ինքս դեմ եմ որովհետևներ գրելուն… Որովհետևը արդեն պարտադրանք է… Խոսքս պարզապես այդ բառի կիրառության մասին չէ, այլ երևույթները մանրակրկիտ բացատրելու, մեկնաբանելու գեղարվեստական ստեղծագործության մեջ… Ըստ իս, պետք է ընթերցողին թույլ տալ ազատ մտածելու…

----------

Ուլուանա (12.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քանի որ խոսակցությունը կտրելու փորձս չհաջողվեց, կշարունակեմ:
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ ես չեմ ասել թե չի կարելի, պարզապես խորհուրդ եմ տվել գրել այնպես, որովհետև այնպես շատ ավելի ճիշտ ա, ու հետևաբար թե՛ քո, թե՛ Ռայադերի գրառումն անտեղի ա:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ֆորումում որևէ խոսակցություն կտրելու փորձի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Թեման նախատեսված է քննարկման համար, իսկ տվյալ հարցը մտնում է քննարկման մեջ։ 




> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա էդ տարիների տերմինին, ապա բոլորին կոչ եմ անում ուշքի գալ ու չկառչել իմ օգտագործած «քաղաքականություն» բառից, որը գրել էի չակերտների մեջ, որովհետև այստեղ քաղաքականություն չկա, սա ընդամենը արժանապատվության հարց է: Եթե ժամանակին ինչ-որ տականքներ քաղաքական նկատառումներով ժողովրդի հերոսական տարիները նսեմացրին այդ տերմինը մեջ գցելով ու տարածելով, անընդհատ այնքան կրկնելով, որ մեխվեց ժողովրդի գլխի մեջ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ճիշտ է նույն ոգով շարունակելը: Ի վերջո սա վերաբերվում է ոչ թե այն ժամանակվա ղեկավարությանը, այլ վերաբերվում է ժողովրդին, մեզ, որովհետև էդ պատերազմի տարիներին, երբ և մութ էր, և ցուրտ, անկախ նրանից թե այդ հարցում ղեկավարները լրացուցիչ մեղավորություն ունեին թե ոչ, ժողովուրդը ապրեց իր ամենահերոսական տարիները, ապրեց արժանապատվորեն, ու մի անասուն եզրույթով՝ «մութ ու ցուրտ» տարիներ, նսեմացնել էդ ամեն ինչը ուղղակի ազնիվ չի:


Քաղաքականության անունը տվողը դու ես եղել։ Անձամբ ես ոչ քաղաքականության անուն եմ տվել, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես էդ տերմինը կամ դրա գործածությունը ընկալել կամ դիտարկել եմ որպես քաղաքական։ Իսկ էդ տարիների հերոսականությանը «մութ ու ցուրտ» բնորոշումն, իմ կարծիքով, չի հակասում, ու հերոսական լինելով՝ տարիները, միևնույն է, չեն դադարում մութ ու ցուրտ լինելուց։ Իսկ իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չի կարող լինել։ Վերջիվերջո, մութ ու ցուրտ ասելով՝ կարելի է ու շատ դեպքերում նաև պետք է հասկանալ հենց բառացիորեն՝ առանց որևէ քաղաքական աստառի։ 




> Յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակն ինքն է ընտրում իր ոճը: Ի վերջո ես չեմ ասել, որ չի կարելի:


Հա, պարզ է, որ դու պարզապես խորհուրդ ես տվել՝ համարելով, որ էդ ձևակերպումը նպատակահարմար չի։ Բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու է քեզ բարկացնում էն հանգամանքը, որ կարող է ինչ–որ մեկը չընդունել ասածդ։ Դու քո տեսակետն արտահայտեցիր, ես էլ իմ, ո՞րն է խնդիրը։




> Ու խնդրում եմ հիմա չփորձեք ձեր տեսակետը հիմնավորել, որովհետև ձեր ուզած հիմնավորում հինգ մատիս պես գիտեմ ու հակափաստարկների էնպիսի տարափ տեղամ, որ ժամանակի կորուստ կունենաք:


Հիմնավորումները միայն բանավիճող կողմերի համար չեն, հետևաբար քո՝ հինգ մատի պես իմանալը դեռևս հիմք չի հիմնավորում չգրելու համար։ 

Հ. Գ. Մտքիս ծայրով անգամ չէր անցնում, որ ընդամենը անհամաձայնություն արտահայտող գրառումս կարող է նման վրդովմունքի պատճառ դառնալ...  :Shok:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

Ես փոքրիկ ակնարկ արեցի, ընդամենը, պարտադիր չի ամեն ակնարկ սարքել պատմություն ու շեղել քննարկման ընթացքը, որպեսզի քննարկման հունը լրիվ չփոխվի ու ստեղծագործության քննարկումից չվերածվի նորից այդ հասկացության քննարկմանը, ես չեմ շարունակում, թեև վերի 2 գրառումներին էլ հակադրելու բան ունեմ: Լավ կլիներ սովորեիք մարդկանց կարծիքները լսել ոչ թե դրանք անպայման հակադարձեիք ու պատմություն սարքեիք:

----------


## Harcaser

1. Առաջին մասը լավ էր, երկրոդը` վատ, երրորդը` սարսափելի: 
Ձեր` հոգևորի մասին ունեցած պատկերացումները ճշգրտեցեք, լա՞վ:
Գռեհիկ էր սա. չհավանեցի. <Բնականաբար այս ամենը բավարար էր, որ Անուշն էլ ատեր նրան: Տեր-Պողոսն ամուսնացած էր, և եթե Անուշի փարթամ կրծքերը ինչ-որ ախտաբարո կրքեր արթնացնում էլ էին նրա ներսում, կամ ինչ-որ խլրտումներ` նրա մարմնում, նա կարողանում էր դրանք թաքցնել հոգևորականի սև զգեստի տակ>:
Ինչպես նաև այս մեկը. <Տեսնելով Անուշի կլորիկ ուրվագիծը` վերջինս զգաց, թե ինչպես ներսում եռում է կրակը, այն կրակը, որը ասվածավախ հոգևորականները զգում են Աստծուն ուղղած իրենց սիրատոչոր և հոգեառատ աղոթքների ժամանակ>: 
<Մոմավաճառի սենյակ> կապակցությունը մի քիչ տարօրինակ էր:

2. Մի քիչ անփույթ եք գրել, սիրելի հեղինակներ. քաղաքը գյուղ է դառնում, <Տեր Գարեգին>-ը` <Տեր-Գարեգին> և այլն: Լավ կլիներ, որ ավելի երկար մտորելուց հետո դեպքերը շարադրեիք:

----------


## Շինարար

> <Մոմավաճառի սենյակ> կապակցությունը մի քիչ տարօրինակ էր:


Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար, հարգելի Հարցասեր, մի անգամ համեցիր Վանաձոր, քեզ ցույց կտամ մոմավաճառի սենյակ, իսկ ինձ համար տարօրինակ է եղել, երբ առաջին անգամ տեսել եմ եկեղեցում, որ մոմավաճառը սենյակ չունի…

----------

My World My Space (12.03.2010)

----------


## Harcaser

> Շնորհակալություն կարծիքի համար, հարգելի Հարցասեր, մի անգամ համեցիր Վանաձոր, քեզ ցույց կտամ մոմավաճառի սենյակ, իսկ ինձ համար տարօրինակ է եղել, երբ առաջին անգամ տեսել եմ եկեղեցում, որ մոմավաճառը սենյակ չունի…


Այս ամռանը պիտի գամ այդ կողմերը` ճամբար (իմ սիրած վայրերն են այդտեղ): Անպայման կդիտեմ եկեղեցիների ներսը:   
Հա, ասեմ, Շինարար, որ շատ վարժ ես գրում, պատկերների նկարագրությունդ անչափ գրավիչ է: Այլ գործեր եթե ունես, ուղարկիր, կարդամ:

----------

Շինարար (12.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> 1. Առաջին մասը լավ էր, երկրոդը` վատ, երրորդը` սարսափելի: 
> Ձեր` հոգևորի մասին ունեցած պատկերացումները ճշգրտեցեք, լա՞վ:
> Գռեհիկ էր սա. չհավանեցի. <Բնականաբար այս ամենը բավարար էր, որ Անուշն էլ ատեր նրան: Տեր-Պողոսն ամուսնացած էր, և եթե Անուշի փարթամ կրծքերը ինչ-որ ախտաբարո կրքեր արթնացնում էլ էին նրա ներսում, կամ ինչ-որ խլրտումներ` նրա մարմնում, նա կարողանում էր դրանք թաքցնել հոգևորականի սև զգեստի տակ>:
> Ինչպես նաև այս մեկը. <Տեսնելով Անուշի կլորիկ ուրվագիծը` վերջինս զգաց, թե ինչպես ներսում եռում է կրակը, այն կրակը, որը ասվածավախ հոգևորականները զգում են Աստծուն ուղղած իրենց սիրատոչոր և հոգեառատ աղոթքների ժամանակ>: 
> <Մոմավաճառի սենյակ> կապակցությունը մի քիչ տարօրինակ էր:
> 
> 2. Մի քիչ անփույթ եք գրել, սիրելի հեղինակներ. քաղաքը գյուղ է դառնում, <Տեր Գարեգին>-ը` <Տեր-Գարեգին> և այլն: Լավ կլիներ, որ ավելի երկար մտորելուց հետո դեպքերը շարադրեիք:


Հարգելի Հարցասեր, *նախ* շնորհակալ եմ անկեղծության համար, և *երկրորդ* կարող ես մեկնաբանել, *թե ինչու  Առաջին մասը լավ էր, երկրոդը` վատ, երրորդը` սարսափելի?:** երրորդը*, որպես նկատողություն.  հոգևորի մասին իմ ունեցած պատկերացումները ու դրանց հավանական ճշտում-ճշգրտումները քո քննարկման լիազորությունների  սահմանի մեջ մի փորձիր տեղավորել, առավել ևս, երբ չես տեսել իմ հոգևոր պատկերացումների անգամ չնչին մասը: համենայն դեպս ես կարդացել եմ քո հոգևոր "զեղումներով" գրառումները և ինձ թույլ չեմ տվել դրանց որևէ գնահատական տալ: *Չորրորդ*` ինչից եզրակացրեցիր, որ "պատմվածքում" հոգևոր պատկերացումների փնտրտուք կար?

----------

